# Wow... Mansion herbicide!!!!



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I have an outbreak of spurge in a few areas and have some Mansion at home. I went to read the label online while at work and just noticed that the label recommends surfactant at a 25% by volume rate, which equates to a quart per gallon. Has anyone ever followed this recommendation?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

marshtj said:


> I have an outbreak of spurge in a few areas and have some Mansion at home. I went to read the label online while at work and just noticed that the label recommends surfactant at a 25% by volume rate, which equates to a quart per gallon. Has anyone ever followed this recommendation?


Mine posting a picture of that label? I think you are missing a decimal somewhere.

It should say 0.25% by volume so in one gallon (128oz) would be 0.32oz of surfactant.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Addition of nonionic surfactant of at least 80% active ingredient at 0.25 percent by volume (1qt/gal) provides
maximum performance, but may temporarily increase chlorosis of the turf.

Copied from the label. I see the .25 percent, but it's the 1qt/gal that is throwing me off.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

marshtj said:


> Addition of nonionic surfactant of at least 80% active ingredient at 0.25 percent by volume (1qt/gal) provides
> maximum performance, but may temporarily increase chlorosis of the turf.
> 
> Copied from the label. I see the .25 percent, but it's the 1qt/gal that is throwing me off.


It should say 1qt per 100 gallons.

I can't find the Mansion product label but it's metsulfuron methyl, and I am able to find the label for Manor, which is also metsulfuron methyl. http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld6KL006.pdf

"Addition of a nonionic surfactant of at least 80% active ingredient at 0.25 percent by volume (1 quart per 100 gallons) provides maximum performance, but may increase chlorosis of the turf."


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

marshtj said:


>


Someone screwed up; They shouldn't have let the intern type the label.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok, I should have thought to check the Manor label.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

0.25 percent = 0.0025
I think they meant. 
0.25 percent by volume (1 quart or 1 gallon)


----------

